# Cribbage multiplayer game on EnterWebz.tv server



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Now available on my HME server (via the website EnterWebz.tv), Cribbage.

You can play against the computer, or against other connected players.

You can also stream live TV in the corner (or full screen) while you're waiting for your turn, or just so you don't miss anything on the news. 

If you don't know cribbage, it's not hard, it ends up (I didn't know it either... so there could be bugs I don't recognize).
Press "info" for a summary of the rules, but basically:


Spoiler



You take turns as dealer, discard two of your 6 cards to the dealer so the dealer has one face-down hand (the crib) and you each have your own held hand. Play cards between you to make 3 or more long straights (3 or more points), pairs/3s/4s (2, 6, or 12 points), a total of 15 (with face cards as 10 each and Ace as 1) (1 point), or a total of 31 (1 or 2 points). When the other player can't play without going over 31, you also get a point. And if the dealer turns up a Jack he gets a point.
Once nobody can play without going over 31, the playing area is reset. Once both players' hands are emptied, you then get more points based on the starting card and what you originally had in your held hand (and the dealer gets the additional "crib" hand to count up, too) with similar scoring to playing. First to 121 points wins.
When you "peg" points, one of your colored pegs is moved forward on the board as you work towards that 121st spot.



It's a little rough around the edges, still, but it's in pretty good shape.

You can also watch somebody playing a match if you like.

It generates your username from your tivo model, and "chats" what's happening in the game.

In the future I'll use this multiplayer setup for more games. I plan to enhance it with a select-a-phrase chat system, avatar selection, and more "entertainment" options beyond streaming live TV.

PLEASE let me know if you run into any bugs either in the rules or in how it runs.


----------



## jgametest (Oct 31, 2013)

Now that's interesting. I will have to add that back, it's odd when the system updated to the new version it lost the connection to enterthewebz so will have to add it back to my TiVo when it's my turn the kids are watching Disney Junior right now. : )


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I played a game last night. When I've played Cribbage, the cut card was not used for starting the count to 31. Don't know if it's right or wrong, I just never played that way.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

reneg said:


> I played a game last night. When I've played Cribbage, the cut card was not used for starting the count to 31. Don't know if it's right or wrong, I just never played that way.


You are quite right! With all that rules reading I did, I completely misunderstood that one!  That first turn-up card only counts towards the hands & crib at the end of the round.
(I love how your name is something I kept reading in the rules, too... "renegging isn't allowed in cribbage")
This is one of those games where the rules can vary widely, but not that rule. I'll fix that soon and post when it is updated.

Crazy 8's is another card game that varies widely and can include rules that closely match Uno without the copyright issues, so I may add that game if there is interest. I also intend to support more than 2 players (maybe in Cribbage, too, eventually)

Thanks for the feedback! I love to find out anything else players found troublesome:down: or enjoyable:up:.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

reneg said:


> When I've played Cribbage, the cut card was not used for starting the count to 31.


Fixed version just launched. 
Please let me know if you spot anything else that looks funny!


----------

